# Come gestire i cambiamenti nelle USE flag?

## GiRa

Dato che col procedere del tempo delle USE vengono rimosse dai profili o passate a globali, che metodo si deve usare per mantenere aggiornate e pulite le USE in make.conf ed in package.use?

Io oggi ho usato questo metodo, nel file prova ho messo una volta tutte le USE di package.keyword ed una volta quelle di make.conf.

```
for i in `cat prova`; do echo $i; euse -i $i; grep $i /etc/portage/package.use; read; done

```

Immagino che ci sia un metodo migliore, simile ad eix-test-obsolete per intenderci.

----------

## .:chrome:.

```
eix-test-obsolete
```

dal pacchetto app-portage/eix

----------

## GiRa

Mi sa che non hai letto bene il mio post.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Mi sa che non hai letto bene il mio post.

 

mi sa che non ci capiamo proprio...

dimmi se ho capito il tuo problema: a te interessa sapere quando una USE scompare da un pacchetto, in modo da poterla rimuovere da package.use o make.conf?

----------

## comio

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *GiRa wrote:*   Mi sa che non hai letto bene il mio post. 
> 
> mi sa che non ci capiamo proprio...
> 
> dimmi se ho capito il tuo problema: a te interessa sapere quando una USE scompare da un pacchetto, in modo da poterla rimuovere da package.use o make.conf?

 

vuole che questo avvenga in automatico tramite qualche script.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

mi pare fosse usetool o qualcosa del genere quello che cerchi, e dovrebbe essere di origini italiche.

----------

## Kernel78

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Dato che col procedere del tempo delle USE vengono rimosse dai profili o passate a globali, che metodo si deve usare per mantenere aggiornate e pulite le USE in make.conf ed in package.use?

 

Secondo me non sarebbe conveniente farlo in automatico, sarebbe come dare etc-update e fargli aggiornare tutto senza controllare ...

Alcune USE io le tengo relegate ad alcuni pacchetti anche se sono globali, per esempio hardened la attivo solo per syslog-ng anche se si tratta di una USE globale e altre le tengo in make.conf anche se sono locali.

MA forse nemmeno io ho capito bene la tua problematica.

----------

## rete27

un semplice 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

non va bene?

----------

## crisandbea

 *rete27 wrote:*   

> un semplice 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

non direi, in quato questo comando ti segnala i pacchetti da aggiornare con cambiamenti relativi alle flag USE, senza dirti se sono use che hai in 

```
 /etc/make.conf  
```

 oppure in 

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

che è quello a quanto ho capito che vorrebbe fare "Gira".

magari potrebbe essere fatto creando uno script ad Hoc  con l'ausilio di 

```
eix-test-obsolete
```

oppure 

```
equery uses pacchetto
```

ciauz

----------

## rete27

ah ok...grazie per la precisazione...

----------

## !equilibrium

@GiRA: anche il pacchetto udept ha dei tools appositi per la manutenzione delle USE, credo facciano al caso tuo.

----------

## GiRa

Ora ci do un occhio.

Quello che intendo io è sapere quando un ebuild in package.use ha delle use globali, che quindi non dovrebbero esserci, o che non esistono più per quel pacchetto.

Idem per il make.conf: una USE sparisce dal profilo? Voglio che mi sia segnalata.

Ovviamente non voglio assolutamente una procedura completamente automatizzata che è solo un pericolo.

----------

## riverdragon

Qui puoi trovare un mio scriptino e una sua riscrittura agli steroidi di drizzt. Non fa tutto quello che  serve a te, analizza solo le flag inutili di make.conf e quelle usate da un pacchetto solo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che intendo io è sapere quando un ebuild in package.use ha delle use globali, che quindi non dovrebbero esserci, o che non esistono più per quel pacchetto.
> 
> Idem per il make.conf: una USE sparisce dal profilo? Voglio che mi sia segnalata.
> ...

 

il pacchetto udept fa tutto questo, dandoti *anche* la possibilità di automatizzare il processo di modifica qualora volessi fare il temerario.

----------

## comio

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Dato che col procedere del tempo delle USE vengono rimosse dai profili o passate a globali, che metodo si deve usare per mantenere aggiornate e pulite le USE in make.conf ed in package.use?
> 
> Io oggi ho usato questo metodo, nel file prova ho messo una volta tutte le USE di package.keyword ed una volta quelle di make.conf.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

soluzione:

```

# dep -E

```

(pacchetto udept)

ciao

----------

